# SCREAM !



## spritecann (Nov 21, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard their hedgie scream?
This morning tweasal screamed, at 3am he managed to drag is wheel across his cage n get stuck when he was trying to enter his igaloo needless to say the wheel did not fit and he began to scream after flinging myself out of bed(his cage is in bedroom) of shear fright I was able to dislodge him frm the circumstances and look him over n no damage was done except for a frightened mommy at 3am .


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, the scream of death! It is horrible. Coral had gotten scared by me because of how the tray in her cage slides ( she was behind the tray.) Every time I picked her up that evening, she would scream at me.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hedgiepets said:


> Every time I picked her up that evening, she would scream at me.


Yeah and she even screamed at me over the phone. :lol:


----------



## spritecann (Nov 21, 2009)

Hedgiepets said:


> Yes, the scream of death! .


seriously i thought he was dying before i was able to look at him


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL, I forgot that I called you, Nancy, that day. Little stinker!


----------

